# Handyabzocke mit Rückruftrick



## Devilfrank (25 April 2002)

Seit 14 Tagen in Japan bekannt, gibt´s den Mist auch hier schon. Weitere Info: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-24.04.02-002/

Gruss Frank


----------



## SprMa (25 April 2002)

*Rückruf*

Sowas in der Art hatte ich vor einiger Zeit, als ich in der "Alles" ein Motorrad inserierte.
Ich bekam eine SMS, in der ein Interessent um Rückruf bat. Einmal raten, wie die Nummer anfing...
(Aber es war ehrlich genug, als daß die Kosten mit angegeben worden sind)


Matthias


----------

